# Vala, the big 13



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Happy 13th birthday Vala, aka Balien zu Treuen Händen SchH3 AWD1 FH2 CGC B/HOT. Didn't think you would make it when you were diagnosed with cancer earlier this year, but here you are still acting like Vala.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

:birthday: Vala!


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

What a wonderful dog! Happy Birthday, Vala!


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Happy birthday Vala! She looks great!


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Happy birthday, Vala! What a beautiful, old soul.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Wonderful representative of the breed!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

YEAH, for extended time to add to the wonderful memories. happy birthday old gal.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Wow, 13. That's great. She has that look in her eye still, she's ready for more. Congratulations.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The body tires more quickly now, but the mind still has the same spark.


----------

